# [Biete] Siemens, Moeller & ABB Leitungsschutzschalter, Finder Relais, usw.



## Icono (5 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier eine kleine Liste der Sachen die ich anzubieten habe:








Alle oben angeführten Sachen sind gebraucht, befinden sich aber in einem optisch & technisch neuwertigen Zustand!

ein paar Bilder:


























Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.
(Einzeln kaufen möglich)

lg,
Icono


----------



## Icono (10 Oktober 2011)

*Artikel befinden sich jetzt im Ebay:*

http://www.ebay.at/sch/icono1981/m.html?_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1
 

Viel Spaß beim Schnäppchen schlagen :wink:


----------



## Icono (22 Oktober 2011)

*Push*

Einige Sachen wieder im Ebay verfügbar.
Siehe Link vom vorherigen Post.

Lg


----------



## Icono (2 November 2011)

*push* ... die Auktionen sind am auslaufen.
Nurmehr ~9h 

lg


----------



## Icono (11 November 2011)

*Push*

Einige Sachen wieder im Ebay verfügbar.
Siehe Link oben.

Lg


----------

